# Specialized Demo frame serial number



## meak (Jul 17, 2004)

Looking for frame serial number on an 08' Demo 7. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet Specialized could tell you where it is


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine's on a sticker, right below the rear shock, and above the bottom bracket. If you don't see it around there, the sticker probably fell off, or was removed.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

above your shock- on the underside of that tube...


----------



## meak (Jul 17, 2004)

*Got it!!*

Thx Demodude and Specializedbeta18!!
My is not on a sticker but exactly where you described.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, I had the exact problem you had. I thought I looked everywhere for it then I found the answer online somewhere.....


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

For insurance purposes?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know the best way to remove a SN from a CF frame?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

006_007 said:


> Anyone know the best way to remove a SN from a CF frame?


Did you pick up a Nomad?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> Did you pick up a Nomad?


lucky bidder gets to choose what color they want it as well.


----------

